# Post a pic or Video of your Computer Setup!



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I posted this just prior to the release of Diablo 3 for a d3 website, what a disappointment that game was 

Post pics and or videos of your setup you geeks!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Nobody has pics of their computer setup? :0


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

..I have a laptop. :lol:

Unless you mean any technology, by which I have a lot of musical equipment and a drawing tablet, but those are in a box in the corner of my room right now.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

My humble internet command center. White shell stripped from front of desk, chair being held together by duct tape (not visible in pictures), and messy wiring. ¬_¬

*removed old pictures to post new ones*


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I just have a laptop  But that's a really nice looking setup!


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

My Xigmatek Elysium.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

dual monitors








water cooled i7 980x to 4.2 Ghz








The case


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

My system, spend most of my life here. Components are from 2009 an i7 setup the monitor is a 24" i bought for £150 in 2010, only added the blue cathodes this year wanted to do that for 10 years.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I was going to clean off my desk first, but I was like "eff it."

http://www.auroramaximus.com/img/misc/desk09-2012.jpg


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's mine...










Vintage


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

heres mine


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

StrangePeaches said:


> heres mine


Here's


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

nevermind the grammar WTF is that NASA launch control???.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

my bed is my setup.....


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Right now I lack pictures of my full setup. My computer however, I have a picture of.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Brasilia said:


> Here's


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


You're Welcome


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

My pc specs


Intel i7 3730k OC at 4.5ghz
32gb ram corsair vengeance ddr3 1600
gigabyte z77-ud3h motherboard
zotac geforce gtx 670 2gb
pc power and cooling 750watts psu
coolermaster case 
2 OCZ SSD 6gb/s- 240gb each
2TB- HDD for back up storage/useless files


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll post mine in a bit


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Time to revive this thread. Too lazy to make a new one. It is hard to fit everything in the frame.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's a newer picture of my setup, although it hasn't changed that much from before.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

I had to take a panorama of mine


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Haunty said:


> I was going to clean off my desk first, but I was like "eff it."
> 
> http://www.auroramaximus.com/img/misc/desk09-2012.jpg


I love the cat's expression.

Also, a fine time to have this thread when I'm supposed to be moving in less than 3 weeks. I'll to it then. All I have now are pictures that are about a year or more old.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ What is the shiny bottle looking thing in front of your headphones?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> ^ What is the shiny bottle looking thing in front of your headphones?


A silver cat ornament. LOL

My mother got it for me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> A silver cat ornament. LOL
> 
> My mother got it for me.


 Oh. I'm quite drawn to shiny objects. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh. I'm quite drawn to shiny objects. :lol


There is a silver skull light hidden by the cup on the left of my keyboard too. "flashes heavy metal horns" lol


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Haunty said:


> I was going to clean off my desk first, but I was like "eff it."
> 
> http://www.auroramaximus.com/img/misc/desk09-2012.jpg


If you don't mind can you tell me what kind of desk that is and where you got it from?


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

GGTFM said:


> If you don't mind can you tell me what kind of desk that is and where you got it from?


I got it at Sam's Club a long time ago. I don't remember the brand and don't see it printed anywhere, but I think it was made in Canada.


----------

